# Hisense Displays Broad U.S. TV Lineup



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: TWICE


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Anybody know anyone who actually bought a Hisense tv? I never heard of them till now.

Are they any good?


----------

